# Good Eastern Pa breeders



## Smoktya (Jun 8, 2010)

My wife and I are interested in purchasing a GSD in the eastern part of PA, near the Philadelphia area. Does anybody have any specific references about some of the breeders. We just want a good family dog and when i go to the internet there are just too many to choose from. All i know is that i am staying away from the Lancaster area, i have heard bad things about that area.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you considered a rescue? There are several really good ones in your area.

GSR-SP (German Shepherd Rescue of Southeastern PA)
SASRA (Save a Shepherd Rescue Alliance)
MAGSR (Mid-Atlantic German Shepherd Rescue)
Main Line Rescue (All breed rescue. Sometimes have GSD's)
Echo (White German Shepherd Rescue)


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Jax08 said:


> Have you considered a rescue? There are several really good ones in your area.
> 
> GSR-SP (German Shepherd Rescue of Southeastern PA)
> SASRA (Save a Shepherd Rescue Alliance)
> ...


Excellent advice! So many are needing homes. I don't know of any reputable breeders in PA - but I do have a caveat. Amish puppy mills are notorious in this part of the country, and you don't want to go anywhere near them. So please keep up the careful research, and possibly consider going out of state for your puppy, if that is the route you decide to take.
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The only good breeder in PA that I know of offhand is Wolfstraum in western PA. 

von Wolfstraum Working German Shepherds Schutzhund Sport

If you want a puppy from a good breeder then you should expand your locational requirements. There are several on the east coast but you'll have to drive to get there. Talk to Lee at Wolfstraum.. She might be able to give some ideas.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I think this in in the Lancaster area But I got Rorie from here and she's awesome www.workinggermanshepherd.com oh and one of my favourite things about the area is watching the amish go by in their horses and buggys


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Please do your research on anything puppies coming from V Gabi vom Arolser Holz. There's been some dispute on ownership that should be discussed in length with Molly. My understanding is she is a very good breeder.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

She is


----------



## Smoktya (Jun 8, 2010)

there is a guy i talked to who's dogs actually work for the Philly PD and Homeland Security. He doesn't have a great website explaining things, so i guess a visit is in order for that one, especially to find out the dog's history.


----------



## Smoktya (Jun 8, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Please do your research on anything puppies coming from V Gabi vom Arolser Holz. There's been some dispute on ownership that should be discussed in length with Molly. My understanding is she is a very good breeder.



I tried looking them up, do they have a website or phone number?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

www.workinggermanshepherd.com

Molly Graf.


----------



## Smoktya (Jun 8, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> www.workinggermanshepherd.com
> 
> Molly Graf.


oh sorry, i didn't realize it was that one. thanks


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Smoktya said:


> My wife and I are interested in purchasing a GSD in the eastern part of PA, near the Philadelphia area. Does anybody have any specific references about some of the breeders. We just want a good family dog and when i go to the internet there are just too many to choose from. All i know is that i am staying away from the Lancaster area, i have heard bad things about that area.


Were you able to research about all the different 'flavors' of GSD's out there? They look different and act different. So the best match with what you prefer is important. Alot of the reasons so many GSD's are in shelters is because their owners ended up WAY over their heads with an energy filled intelligent GSD that takes too much time in an already busy life full of a job, kids, carpooling and LIFE!

These sites should help:

Breed Types & Related Families

http://germanshepherdcentral.net/2007/09/28/10-reasons-you-do-not-want-a-german-shepherd-dog/

STRENGTHS & WEAKNESSES

German Shepherd Dog Breed Types

Stay AWAY from the AMISH! Dogs are just animals to them (like raising chicken) so they are major puppy millers.... This is what you should be looking for in a breeder:

http://www.dogplay.com/Breeding/ethics.html

http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/

http://www.gsdca.org/the-german-shepherd-dog-standard/choosing-a-puppy/types-of-breeders


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

What a coincidence, I've just been looking at breeders too, and I'm just north of you. First warm wiggly puppy in 25 years! However....softie me...it looks like I'm getting a rescue to work with instead.

Please do consider a rescue that needs a home! No dog loves and cherishes his new people quite like one that has found him or herself suddenly without a home....save a life!

But, if you're dead-set on a puppy....(remembering that GSD's need a ton of exercise, authority figures, socialization, training, and set parameters (or they will try to take charge of you!)

Molly has a great reputation, you can just google "Eichenluft" but as said, beware of any Gabi pups.

www.lindelshepherds.com/ came highly recommended to me

I know German Shepherd Dog Breeder in Pennsylvania - Shadowbrook Shepherds is having a bunch of puppies at once, just a poor timing thing, though they're way far north for you. (Availability may be an issue if you promised the kids a 'puppy this summer over summer vacation'. Most reputable breeders pups are reserved way in advance)

www.hollowhillsgsd.com/ is local to me, about 2.5 hours north of you. I've never heard anything good or bad, but their site shows some gorgeous shepherds and testimonials.

You may also want to consider a young adult from a breeder, already trained, that you know will be good with your kids. (normally retired from a breeding program)

Good luck!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Smoktya said:


> My wife and I are interested in purchasing a GSD in the eastern part of PA, near the Philadelphia area. Does anybody have any specific references about some of the breeders. We just want a good family dog and when i go to the internet there are just too many to choose from. All i know is that i am staying away from the Lancaster area, i have heard bad things about that area.


You don't say what "type" of GSD you're looking for. If you want to consider a WGSD, my girl, Faith, is from Sugarloaf/Vantasia Shepherds in Mercersburg, PA (not sure how far from this is from Philly) and she's a fantastic dog!!! She's beautiful, intelligent, outgoing, a bit head strong, and a lot of fun.
Welcome to Sugarloaf Shepherds

If you want to see some pictures of her, go to the link in my sigfile and select the HOOLIGANS album (or if you want to see a dorky picture of her, she's entered in this month's photo contest highlighting tongues)


----------



## Smoktya (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks for all the great info. We are looking for just a good protector and pet, no showing or anything special. I have looked into Shadowbrook shepherds (about 2.5 to 3.5 hours from Bethlehem where i live) and that is a hike, but they do have some good litters available. I also found a "von moyer" in Allentown that has some litters available (does anybody have any experience with them) RO-JON/VON MOYER HAUS. Let me know what you guys think. My family is made up of 2 boys (11 and 8) and a girl (5), and i would prefer a puppy that way i can do the whole paw and food thing with them to assure them that the dog won't snap. i have had a bad experience with my mother's rescue dog and my children and would prefer not to have a rescue. i don't know if that is bad, but i just prefer my children growing up with a 90+ lb dog that has known them from the beginning.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Shadowbrook is by me. I've never heard anything at all about them. The website looked good from the information given.

You should talk to several breeders from showlines, working lines and decide what you want in your puppy. A good breeder can match your family with the right puppy and will work with you as you raise your puppy.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Smoktya said:


> i would prefer a puppy that way i can do the whole paw and food thing with them to assure them that the dog won't snap. i have had a bad experience with my mother's rescue dog and my children and would prefer not to have a rescue. i don't know if that is bad, but i just prefer my children growing up with a 90+ lb dog that has known them from the beginning


Be prepared for LOTS of biting, my pup just took what felt like a chunk of my calf the other day. They don't call them land sharks for nothing! Although I think our Remy has more alligator in him, he has the death roll down pretty good!

Good luck with your search!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Jax08 said:


> Shadowbrook is by me. I've never heard anything at all about them. The website looked good from the information given.
> 
> You should talk to several breeders from showlines, working lines and decide what you want in your puppy. A good breeder can match your family with the right puppy and will work with you as you raise your puppy.


You REALLY need to figure out what flavor of GSD you want. If you aren't planning on training the dog and only want an easy pet, most of the dogs from the working/Sch lines may quickly be overwhelming for you. If they aren't trained properly, exercised well daily, and socialized...... MANY of our GSD's would seem to 'snap' when instead it's normal behavior for a puppy that was a poor match for an unprepared new owner.


----------



## Smoktya (Jun 8, 2010)

oh no, i am committed to training the dog to be obedient as i have some experience in that. i am just not into the whole show and sport scene and entering into tournaments and all that stuff. I know that this will not be easy, but i am not afraid of the challenge, in fact i am looking forward to it. As for the "snapping" i am talking about a dog that is very protective of food. My mom's boxer mix that she adopted from a shelter was not happy with my daughter playing with his food and a bad situation almost arose. That it stuck in my mind and I know from experience that if i start them early with my daughter and son's feeding them and playing with their food, i will not have issues later when they get older. Hopefully i am making sense, but in case anyone is asking, i want a "working" dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, any dog can resource guard,and start at anytime, and that can be fixed. Your Mom's boxer can get over the food guarding.

It doesn't sound like you want a working line dog. You might be happy with some of the DDR dogs like SunCzarina has. You can search her name and look for pictures of Otto. I've heard the German Show Lines make great family dogs. 

Talk to alot of breeders in all the different lines and tell them what you are looking for.

Here is Otto's Line!!!

http://www.vonhena-c.com/


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

You could also consider a rescue rather than a shelter because the dogs spend time in foster homes and they have time to evaluate their dogs


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Jax08 said:


> It doesn't sound like you want a working line dog. You might be happy with some of the DDR dogs like SunCzarina has. You can search her name and look for pictures of Otto. I've heard the German Show Lines make great family dogs.
> 
> *Talk to alot of breeders in all the different lines and tell them what you are looking for.*


I agree that it's really key to figure out what you really want in your dog, then REALLY learn to weed out the honest and responsible breeders from those that will tell you anything cause they just want your cash and you can go pick out any puppy you want (danger danger danger!  )

There are great dogs in rescue that are currently living in a home with someone who knows the breed. Much more of the knowing what you have with an adult dog that's already in a house with a family and usually other dogs. It's sometimes difficult to evaluate a dog in a shelter cause they can be SO overwhelmed and not acting normally at all.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

You can go with a reputable rescue that uses foster homes. These dogs live with a family and other dogs...and the foster family can tell you everything about the dog. You tell the rescue exactly what you must have in a dog...and they match you appropriately. When I adopted my first GSD...I had two very small children...cats and a parrot. The rescue did a phenomenal job matching us to the perfect dog. She was 5 years old...perfect with the kids...no food issues...no dog issues...could take her anywhere...good with the cats and parrot. She was soo perfect. I can say...a few years later...also adopted a puppy through rescue...now she was alot more work of course...now I was raising 3 kids...lol  But even if you do want to stick with a puppy...rescues get those too.


----------



## JLOCKHART29 (Aug 23, 2009)

I third the advice that you decide what "kind" of GSD you want as there is a big difference. When I started looking almost a year ago I was looking at a West German Show line litter about 2 hours away. I wanted a working dog as I have owned and trained several high breed ACK field trial male Labs. Shepherds are like Labs as there is a world of differance between Bench, Field Trial, and British lines in Labs. Same regestration and color but simularities end there!!LOL These West German show dogs had a Sch 1 on the female and a Sch 3 on the male. Great working dogs I thought! At the time I didn't know enough about Shepherd petagrees to know that these were even show lines. Had this forum look at the petagree and thats when I found out they were show lines and that a Sch. 3 on a show line is not necessary the same as a Sch 3 on a working line dog. Show line dogs tend to title under easer judges with less demands for drive. Note I said "tend". There are show line dogs that can hold there own with any working line dog but as with any breed one that is breed to show primary is going to have the working ability as a secondary consideration. Really glad I didn't go with that litter as I want a working line dog. Have been working with Lee who is Von Wolfstraum Kennels that was mentioned earler since last Sept. to get a pup. Waiting on one of her dogs to come in right now. Been one thing after another that mother nature has throw at us but good breeders are hard to find and worth the wait. If you decide on a working line give Lee a call and discuss what you are looking for. Not cheap but quality never is. Like I told Lee when I first talked to her I wanted a dog that was CONTROLABLE with training. I can go across town and pay $50 for a dog that will eat up anything that comes in my yard and I mean ANYTHING. Mail man, Parents, UPS man, neighbor kid....... lol!


----------

